# RIP my baby Raisin



## Raisin (Apr 9, 2008)

14 May 2006 - Tuesday 8 April 2008

You dried my tears and gave me kisses.Made me laugh all day and every day.

How will I be able to forget you. I miss you already so much that it hurts.

Hope you areas happy where you are now as you have been with me. 

Binkie free little one, I miss you so much. Can't forget those black little eyes and the soft baby fur behind your ears. I will never forget you.

It was very hard this morning when I got up to feed you and you where gone, and when I get home this afternoon, you wont be there either to greet me and to play.

Raisin Bunjamin, thank you for sharing your life with me, you made it so much richer.

Raisin's Mom

xxx


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Apr 9, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss

RIP little Raisin

:rainbow:urplepansy:

:tears2::rip:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww i'mreally very sorry 

Rest in peace sweet Raisin

Cheryl


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Raisin Bunjamin was deeply loved by you, and he was lucky to have lived with you.

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Raisin Bunjamin.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little Raisin Bunjamin.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 9, 2008)

sorry for your loss RIP Raisin Bunjamin


----------



## Marietta (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP little Raisin, you were obviously very much loved and not to be forgotten.

It's so hard visiting this forum...so many little angels have gone in a matter of days...It's heartbraking...

Marietta


----------



## polly (Apr 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss

Binky free Raisin ink iris:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 9, 2008)

:bigtears::sosadray:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2008)

Not little Raisin!:tears2:

My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped running today.

:rainbow:


----------



## Jenk (Apr 13, 2008)

I needn't have known little Raisin to understand how he could mean the world to you; for that reason, my heart aches for you and your loss. :cry1:

Your unending love :heartbeat:goes with Raisin, and heaven's playground:rainbowdesigned for endless, awesomebinkies) exists for him and his many potential playmates. :bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## Raisin (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you everybody for all your messages and sympathy! Today it's a week since he's gone and I still miss him so much and I was so sad yesterday. It really helps to read all your messages to know that I am not alone with my sadness and empty heart.

Since two years ago when I got Raisin and joined the forum, I wished to never be the one whowill be writing in the Rainbow Bridge about my own bunny, unfortuanetly that day did come and now I am so gratefull for all the support I am getting from all you guys.

Thank you so much :hugsquish:


----------



## Raisin (Apr 15, 2008)

I would like to dedicate these two poems to Raisin. 



_Wake up Mum, wake up quick!
I have to stop your nightmares or you'll get sick.
I'm still here Mum I've not gone
Instead I'm just in spirit; I'm now an invisible bun.
Don't cry Mum
I can't bare to see you sad,
You were my best friend
The best a bunny could have.

When you sleep in the night
I'm lying by your side
I listen to your heartbeat
And I nuzzle you with pride.
Sometimes I bring my bunny friends
Just to let them see
The one who was my Mum
The special one to me.

In the morning when you wake Mum
I miss your lovely smile,
You can still wave 
You see, I can still see you, although you can't see me?

I follow you around
I'm the shadow in the corner of your eye,
I'm still your little bunny
Invisible 
And I will never die._



_Also......_



*Wishes

*I wish I could have told you,
in words you'd understand,
I wanted you to stay with me.
This wasn't what I'd planned.

I wish somehow to tell you,
How empty I now feel.
A part of me went with you,
A part that time can't heal.

I wish I'd once more hear you,
as in the morning you would stir,
could hold you on my lap again
and stroke your lovely fur.

I wish that you could make me see
A way through all the pain,
and that I did not let you down
but set you free again.

I wish I had you back with me,
to fill this empty space.
But one day we'll be together
in a far, far better place


----------



## Marietta (Apr 15, 2008)

Raisin, you made my cry with your poems, they were both beautiful and very true in their contents. Bless you for the love you gave and will keep on giving to your precious bunny.

Marietta


----------



## Jenk (Apr 15, 2008)

*Marietta wrote: *


> Raisin, you made my cry with your poems, they were both beautiful and very true in their contents. Bless you for the love you gave and will keep on giving to your precious bunny.
> 
> Marietta


Ditto; tearsbegan running down my face before I finished reading the first poem and stillrunning as I type this. Those poems areincredibly poignant, and I plan to save them for my own (hopefully far-off) rainy days.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 15, 2008)

I feel so truly awful for you - had to shed some tears for you; those poems are beautiful as I am sure you are and Raisin was. Hugs from California.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about Raisin 

R.I.P. little man. You were so loved

Jan


----------



## Becca (Apr 17, 2008)

RIP Raisin You will be missed and I hope you have a great time binkying free at the Rainbow bridge.
I am really sorry..
xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## jcl_24 (May 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Raisin. May the memories you have of him make you smile.

The twopoems you wrote are beautiful.

Binky at the bridge Raisin, knowing you'll never be forgotten.

:rainbow::rose:

Jo xx


----------



## BSAR (May 19, 2008)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace and binky free at the bridge!:rip:

Amanda


----------

